# Do you piss in the shower?



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Rarely, when I'm lazy and don't feel like waiting 'til I'm out the shower and dried to go to the WC and urinate, I just take a piss while aiming at the shower drain. :b

Do you ever do it? How common/uncommon is this habit?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Hell yes.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Every. Single. Time


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, after sex. Just for the sake of convinience.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

There are 2 types of people in the world, those who piss in the shower and ****ing liars.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## mr mark (Dec 8, 2013)

*yes*

yes , but i like to drink a bottle of beer while taking a shower people think when mention this that's its weird but don't knock it till you have tried it 
cheers


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm a man, therefore yes, yes I do.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Of course! No shame here! =D


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Why wouldn't someone do this? Seems pointless to hold it in until you are out of the shower. It's all pipes.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Would you guys piss in the shower if your gf/bf is in there with you?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

All the time! I thought I was weird for doing so lol, guess not.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I did a poll on this a long time ago and over 75% of people said it ws OK to urinate in the shower.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/is-it-ok-to-urinate-in-the-shower-193388/


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Evo1114 said:


> Why wouldn't someone do this? Seems pointless to hold it in until you are out of the shower. It's all pipes.







Couldn't resist.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, but I can hit the toilet from the shower.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Every time I take a shower.



probably offline said:


> Hell yes.


I thought this is something chicks don't admit to.

And see all the replies, it does seem like it's a guy thing. :b


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

minimized said:


> Couldn't resist.


That's exactly what I was thinking of when I said that.

I guess what George did was probably improper. If you are in a group shower setting, I don't think it is proper to piss. I think peeing is best done without an audience.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I did it once at my aunt's house. I felt terrible lol, it was a mistake.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, that's disgusting.



whiterabbit said:


> Never even crossed my mind. It's always made sense to me to use the toilet before getting in the shower.


Sense? As in 'common sense'? As the adage goes, common sense isn't so common.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I actually never have, and I'm not lying. It would be more inconvenient really and I've never had a bathroom in my family home, or any place I've been renting that didn't have a toilet in the same room either. There's just no reason for me to do it even.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea I do lol. I'll try to do it before or after but it doesn't work out that way a lot of the time


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Hell yes.


Wouldn't that be sorta inconvenient for you? Being a chick?

Personally I don't do it, and think its an odd thing to do but maybe I'm the odd one because everyone here is saying its normal :|


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

yes :lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Where there's soap, there lies an opportunity.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

foe said:


> Every time I take a shower.
> 
> I thought this is something chicks don't admit to.
> 
> And see all the replies, it does seem like it's a guy thing. :b


Women say that they don't pick their noses or masturbate either, so I wouldn't put too much trust into what they're saying :lol



Droidsteel said:


> Wouldn't that be sorta inconvenient for you? Being a chick?


Inconvenient? Why? It literally goes _straight down_ the shower drain with the water. I'd say it's more inconvenient for a guy who could accidentally get a boner while peeing and get it all over the bathroom.

I don't see the big deal. Also, it's not like I build up pee just to go in the shower. _If _I have the urge during a shower, I'm not gonna get out of it and get the toilet all wet(trying to dry myself with semi-wet paper uuurgh). And I don't want to go right after a shower(that makes me dirty again and I want to be squeaky clean for as long as possible).

n_n



dontwaitupforme said:


> Where there's soap, there lies an opportunity.


Words of wisdom.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mr mark said:


> yes , but i like to drink a bottle of beer while taking a shower people think when mention this that's its weird but don't knock it till you have tried it
> cheers










lol 

------------------------

It's nice to pee in the shower. I might as well do it whenever I have to take a shower and feel the need to pee at the same time. xD I like drinking from the showerhead, too. :b And it's no problem for me peeing in the shower since I'm the only one who uses the one next to my room.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes! Actually it feels better when i do piss in the tub while showering compared to the toilet.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Seriously? This is an issue?  It's not like you're taking a _bath _and a leak at the same time, then lying there in a tub of your own pee-water. Or taking a poo in the shower and waffle stomping it down through the drain grate. Either of those would be pretty gross and somewhat odd. But during a shower? I mean, it just runs down the drain... With the water from the rest of your shower following... Unless you're a guy and you're writing a passive-aggressive urinary message to your roommate on the shower walls (i.e. "F--- U, CHARLIE....") I don't really see anything wrong with it.



scarpia said:


> I did a poll on this a long time ago and over 75% of people said it ws OK to urinate in the shower.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/is-it-ok-to-urinate-in-the-shower-193388/


Someone posted in there that "urine is sterile." I think a few years ago, Madonna suggested people wizz in the shower to prevent athlete's foot, for that very reason. I'm guessing she meant somewhere like a fitness club shower? Where athlete's foot's gonna be an issue. ? Lol. Not sayin' Madonna's this medical expert whose advice should always be followed...just throwing this into the mix. And the people on that thread who said their pee stinks--you folks *really *need to drink more water then. Seriously, 8 glasses a day.

Saving the worst for last...some guy in a Reddit "If this gets out it'll ruin my life" thread took a dump during a bath when he was a kid and chucked the logs into a hole in the wall, which later got patched up. So his petrified poo lives on... The poo of Amontillado... Now that, THAT would be pretty questionable/objectionable behavior in my book.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Yes! Actually it feels better when i do piss in the tub while showering compared to the toilet.


Me too, actually. I wonder why this is? Maybe because you just have more freedom? Like pissing in a toilet can be more frustrating because you try not to get splashback onto the rim or the floor or even your leg...whereas the shower it will all be cool no matter where it goes because the water will clean it off where ever it winds up. Also, in the shower you don't have to worry about shaking off or wiping off any excess. There is less stress involved when peeing in the shower.

Imagine how easy and perfect life would be if you could just crap in the shower too?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes I do.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Of course.

I always piss in the sink too. I'm amazed this isn't normal. Using the toilet and flushing for a piss is a total waste of water.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

who doesn't?


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I've always pissed just before getting in the shower


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Nope, I use the appropriate facilities to relieve myself. Except in public toilets where the floor/walls are fair game.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I've done this before.. but I try not to. I don't like the thought of sitting in a tub full of water while thinking about pissing in the same place a day ago.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

probably offline said:


> _If _I have the urge during a shower, I'm not gonna get out of it and get the toilet all wet(trying to dry myself with semi-wet paper uuurgh). And I don't want to go right after a shower(that makes me dirty again and I want to be squeaky clean for as long as possible).


Exactly!


CharmedOne said:


> Or taking a poo in the shower and waffle stomping it down through the drain grate.


"Waffle stomping.":lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Exactly!
> 
> "Waffle stomping.":lol


Holy gross Batman!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Is aff in the shower with you?


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

mr mark said:


> yes , but i like to drink a bottle of beer while taking a shower people think when mention this that's its weird but don't knock it till you have tried it
> cheers


i did this Saturday :clap. its awesome right?


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

minimized said:


> Couldn't resist.


Haha! EXACTLY what I was thinking. Great show..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Aint nothing wrong with being a urinator.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I have... before.. xD


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course.

:lol @ waffle stomping


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yup. It makes sense - saves a toilet flush, and saves some toilet paper for girls.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

no, I don't.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do people keep asking this?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I piss everywhere


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Always.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope I've never tried it (honestly didn't think I'd be in the minority here but then again it's not the kind of question that I'd ever ask others regularly). 

I used to have baths when I was younger so I got into the habit of going for a pee right before using the bath. I just kept doing that even after I switched to having showers instead.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sometimes I need to pee after I shower, and I feel like I wasted water by not doing it in the shower.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If I am taking a shower and I have to pee, yeah I will. And it's hard not to have to pee while taking a shower, due to the relaxing nature of the whole thing, plus all the water raining down on you.
I don't think it's gross, just because it's urine. Urine isn't some toxic chemical or anything.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

When you think about it, women have to wash their period blood off in the shower... so how is urine any worse? I don't get why it's a big deal. Although I mention this to a guy and his reaction was "mind shutting down at mention of period blood". :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, the running water instigates and teases me to pee. So I pee. Oh, woe!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just peed in the shower about 1/2 hour ago! Just like every morning.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> When you think about it, women have to wash their period blood off in the shower... so how is urine any worse? I don't get why it's a big deal.


I don't feel like it is in the same category ... just my feeling.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

LeeMann said:


> I don't feel like it is in the same category ... just my feeling.


Which one is worse, and why?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, and it never occurred to me that anyone did this, lol. (Well until I saw another thread about this same topic a while ago) I just never thought about it.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

scooby said:


> Which one is worse, and why?


Come on! I was hopping for no pictures. You created one in my mind. Damn you!:mum

Anyways I don't think peeing is that bad for me. And I didn't know (or have ever heard before) that "_women have to wash their period blood off in the shower_." So obviously, it should take months or even years before I get desensitized ("meh") about it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

LeeMann said:


> Come on! I was hopping for no pictures. You created one in my mind. Damn you!:mum
> 
> Anyways I don't think peeing is that bad for me. And I didn't know (or have ever heard before) that "_women have to wash their period blood off in the shower_." So obviously, it should take months or even years before I get desensitized ("meh") about it.


With the issue of peeing or cleaning off period blood in the shower being this important, it's crazy for you NOT to picture them! It's basically a matter of life and death.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't done it since I was like 14.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I pee in the shower even when I'm not taking a shower.


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

LOL, Mark101.
And yeah, I do piss in the shower. What kind of lazy individual doesn´t?


----------

